

YC’s Jessica Livingston Was Hit on by a VC on the Way to This Interview - _RPM
http://recode.net/2014/08/21/ycs-jessica-livingston-was-hit-on-by-a-vc-on-the-way-to-this-interview/

======
dpcx
This entire article seems like a stretch. It goes from asking her about
companies in their portfolio to sexual harassment and sexual advances.

